# Slovak: -ovci



## Encolpius

Zdravím, zistil som, že na rozdiel od češtiny [-ovi, napr.: Novákovi], v slovenčine je možné s touto príponou tvoriť viac slov. Našiel som aj článok, kde se píše: "Touto príponou sa okrem pomenovaní rodín a rodinných príslušníkov tvoria aj *pomenovania istej skupiny ľudí, príslušníkov istých kolektívov spätých spoločnými záujmami, prácou ap.* (Štúrovci — rodinní príslušníci nositeľa priezviska Štúr; štúrovci — stúpenci Ľudovíta Štúra)". 
V slovníku som potom našiel pár ďalších príkladov: kmotrovci, susedovci, švagrovci. Moja otázka je, či je možné tvoriť paušálne s touto príponou aj ďalšie slová? Ktoré vám napadajú? Ktoré poznáte, používate? Nemyslím slová typu Novákovci, Simpsonovci, čiže rodiny...Vďaka.


----------



## vianie

Zdravím, Encolpius. Medzi mládežou je asi najpoužívanejšie z takto tvorených slov slovo fotrovci označujúce rodičov. Do podskupiny prívržencov a straníkov pridávam slová ako bernolákovci, hlinkovci, mečiarovci, slotovci, kotlebovci, dzurindovci, figelovci, sulíkovci, matovičovci, bugárovci, či berényiovci.


----------



## morior_invictus

Touto prípomonou možno tvoriť, ako už bolo spomenuté, familiárne označenia všetkých skupín ľudí, ktoré možno vnímať ako akýsi spätý celok, "rodinu," napr. futbalový klub vedený Jozefom Venglošom - Venglošovci, mafiánske skupiny - Sýkorovci (Miroslav Sýkora), Svobodovci (Jozef Svoboda) apod., t.j. ako "koreň" tohto pomenovania sa berie vedúca osoba (príp. zakladajúca osoba), okolo ktorej sa tento celok vinie - každý príslušník je kvázi "menovcom" vodcu, napr. Tudorovci (podľa grófa Owena Tudora). 

K tým Vašim príkladom by som povedal akurát toľko, že "kmotrovci" a "švagrovci" sú bežne používané pojmy, avšak so "susedovcami" sa ja osobne nestotožňujem. Pre mňa sú to "susedia."


----------



## Encolpius

Tak, fotrovci je pekný príklad. Meno+ -ovci, to som poznal, zaujímali ma hlavne slová tvorené nie od vlastnách mien. Takže mafiánovci už nie je možné?


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Tak, fotrovci je pekný príklad. Meno+ -ovci, to som poznal, zaujímali ma hlavne slová tvorené nie od vlastnách mien. Takže mafiánovci už nie je možné?


Nie. 
Buď sa ako základ použije priezvisko daného "vodcu" (čím tvoríme "nové" pomenovania) alebo použijeme ako základ označenie rodinného príslušníka, napr. svokrovci (spoločný termín pre svokra a svokru, príp. ich obydlie), kmotrovci, zaťovci, fotrovci, počul som už aj "dedkovci" (označenie starých rodičov, či vo všeobecnosti "starých ľudí").


----------



## morior_invictus

Mimochodom keď už sme pri tých označeniach rodinných príslušníkov a vidím, že sa o to zaujímate, ozrejmím Vám to trochu, ako vznikajú tieto pojmy a presne na koho sa po správnosti vzťahujú (jadrom porovnania bude vzťah "manžel" a "manželka"):
Manželkini rodičia sú pre jej manžela _*tesťovci*_ (nie svokrovci*!*, čiže manželkin otec je _*tesť*_ pre jej manžela a manželkina matka je preňho _*testiná*_).
Manželovi rodičia sú pre jeho manželku _*svokrovci*_ (manželov otec je pre ňu _*svokor*_ a manželova matka je pre ňu _*svokra*_).
Pre _tesťovcov_ je manžel ich dcéry _*zaťom*_ a pre _svokrovcov_ je manželka ich syna _*nevestou*_.
Tesťovci a svokrovci sú si navzájom _*svatovci* – *svat*_ a _*svatka*_.
Manželovho otca brat je pre neho _*strýc*_ a strýcova manželka je pre neho _*stryná*_, manželovej mamy brat je pre neho _*ujec*_ a jeho manželka _*ujčiná*_. Sestra manželovho otca či mamy je jeho _*tetou*_ a jej manžel _*svákom*_.
Manželova sestra je pre jeho manželku _*zolvica*_, manželkina sestra ako aj manželovho brata manželka je pre jej manžela _*švagriná*_ a manželkin brat a manželovej sestry manžel je pre manžela_ *švagor*_. Deti manželovej / manželkinej sestry sú pre nich _*sestrenec*_ a _*sestrica*_, deti manželovho / manželkinho brata sú pre nich _*bratovec*_ či _*bratanica*_ (dnes sú všeobecne označovaní iba ako _*neter*_ a _*synovec*_). Tieto deti sú si navzájom *bratrancami* a *sesternicami*. Príslušníci ďalšej rodiny sa môžu označiť pojmom _*kmeňovci*_.
Vo vzťahu k rodičom dieťaťa sa krstní (birmovní) rodičia označujú pojmom _*kmotrovci*_ (kmotor a kmotra). Vo vzťahu k deťom sú to teda _*krstní*_ (rodičia) – krstný otec a krstná matka.


----------



## vianie

Ja som prostredníctvom tejto stránky úchytkom zistil, že názov obce Majerovce vznikol odvodením od pomenovania pre skupinu ľudí: Majerovce - majerovci - majer. Predpokladám, že na Slovensku nebude jediná svojho druhu.




morior_invictus said:


> so "susedovcami" sa ja osobne nestotožňujem. Pre mňa sú to "susedia."



               Tiež nemám toto slovo vo svojej rodnej výbave, ale vplyvom príslušníkov mojej rodiny zo stredného Slovenska som ho dobrovoľne prijal do môjho pomyselného slovníka. "susedia" sú jednoducho ľudia bývajúci vedľa mňa, a "susedovci" skupina týchto ľudí. Slovo "susedovci" zároveň môže pôsobiť subjektívnejšie.


----------



## Encolpius

morior_invictus said:


> ... Vo vzťahu k rodičom dieťaťa sa krstní (birmovní) rodičia označujú pojmom _*kmotrovci*_ (kmotor a kmotra). Vo vzťahu k deťom sú to teda _*krstní*_ (rodičia) – krstný otec a krstná matka.



Ďakujem, takže predpokladám, že potom budú existovať aj birmovní rodičia. Zaujímavé..A som rád, že ste mi potvrdili definíciu kmotrovcov...to napr Nemec alebo Angličan nemôže tak ľahko pochopiť, kedže nemajú na to zvláštne slovo.....ale to je iný thread...


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Ďakujem, takže predpokladám, že potom budú existovať aj birmovní rodičia. Zaujímavé..A som rád, že ste mi potvrdili definíciu kmotrovcov...to napr Nemec alebo Angličan nemôže tak ľahko pochopiť, kedže nemajú na to zvláštne slovo.....ale to je iný thread...


Tak potvrdiť som potvrdil, avšak je potrebné mať na pamäti, že môj príspevok #6 slúži iba ako zájazd do tajov spisovnej slovenčiny. Z pomenovaní, ktoré som uviedol by som sa ja osobne dokázal pristihnúť iba pri pomenovaniach ako svokor, svokra, teta, švagor, švagriná, neter, synovec, bratranec, sesternica, krstný otec a mama. Slovo "kmotor" vyšlo z mojich úst akurát tak pri rozprave o preklade publikácie "The Godfather," ináč som to v živote nepoužil a keby to použil niekto v mojom okolí, tak by som mu asi odporučil menej piť.  Alebo viac.  Rovnako si myslím, že v momente keby som svoju tetu oslovil "ujčiná," tak by so mnou prerušila akýkoľvek kontakt a blahoželanie k narodeninám by som asi nemusel ani očakávať.  


vianie said:


> Ja som prostredníctvom tejto stránky úchytkom zistil, že názov obce Majerovce vznikol odvodením od pomenovania pre skupinu ľudí: Majerovce - majerovci - majer. Predpokladám, že na Slovensku nebude jediná svojho druhu.
> 
> Tiež nemám toto slovo v svojej rodnej výbave, ale vplyvom príslušníkov mojej rodiny zo stredného Slovenska som ho dobrovoľne prijal svojho pomyselného slovníka. "susedia" sú jednoducho ľudia bývajúci vedľa mňa, a "susedovci" skupina týchto ľudí. Slovo "susedovci" zároveň môže pôsobiť subjektívnejšie.


Zaujímavé. Ale dáva to zmysel, hoci naozaj si neviem predstaviť, že by som označil "susedov" pojmom "susedovci." Možno iba zo srandy. Mimochodom, ďakujem za stránku, ktorú ste uviedli. Vďaka nej som zistil, že "Ľudovít Štúr" si hovoril "Ludevít Štúr" - asi to bolo v tej dobe viac "trendy."


----------



## Encolpius

Tak teraz ste ma sklamal, opravdu som dúfal, že aspoň v slovenčine sú tieto slová známe.... Ale ste asi mladý a z hlavnéhp mesta (?)...ale bolo by zaujímavé urobiť nejaký "objektívny" prieskum, koľko ľudí pozná presný význam slov kmotor-kmotra. Program Aj múdry schybí už asi nebeží...


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Tak teraz ste ma sklamal*i**, opravdu naozaj / skutočne som dúfal, že aspoň v slovenčine sú tieto slová známe.... Ale ste asi mladý a z hlavného mesta (?)...ale bolo by zaujímavé urobiť nejaký "objektívny" prieskum, koľko ľudí pozná presný význam slov kmotor-kmotra. Program Aj múdry schybí už asi nebeží...


To by určite bolo. Ale myslím, že by sme iba znovu zistili, že koľko toho Slováci nevedia o svojom vlastnom jazyku. Ale nevedomosť je badateľná aj u iných národov, takže je vo všeobecnosti smutné, koľko toho ľudia nevedia o svojom materinskom jazyku, kultúre apod. Mimochodom, Vaše sklamanie môže prameniť jedine zo skutočnosti, že sa tieto pomenovania nepoužívajú, pretože *známe určite sú* (aj keď možno u niektorých ľudí, najmä tých mladších, nie v správnom význame, t.j. že ide o krstných rodičov z pohľadu rodičov detí).

* vykanie v slovenčine si vyžaduje, aby bolo sloveso vzťahujúce sa na 1 adresáta v 2. osobe množného čísla


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> ...ale bolo by zaujímavé urobiť nejaký "objektívny" prieskum, koľko ľudí pozná presný význam slov kmotor-kmotra. Program Aj múdry schybí už asi nebeží...


V slovenčine sú aj slovesá kmotriť sa (priateliť sa), rozkmotriť sa (znepriateliť sa), prikmotriť sa (pridať sa) a ďalšie, ktoré sú možno frekventovanejšie ako kmotor / kmotra, alebo prinajmenšom zrozumiteľnejšie, aspoň podľa mňa (myslím, že pri nich si človek ľahšie domyslí význam z kontextu, aj keď sa s nimi napríklad ešte nestretol). A také rozprávkové "líštička kmotrička" je myslím tiež celkom známe.  Ale je pravda, že som sa nad významom slov kmotor / kmotra nikdy veľmi nezamýšľala, vždy keď som to niekde počula alebo čítala, pripadalo mi to len ako nejaké oslovenie.


----------

